# Female Kayak Instuctor NEEDED to teach other females



## boc123 (Apr 6, 2004)

Are you an enthusiastic kayaker with a great attitude and knowledge of Colorado rivers and creeks? Do you love the outdoors and need new gear? Do you enjoy changing peoples lives by introducing them to fun new things? If your answer to these questions is yes then come and join our team at the Boulder Outdoor Center. Send us an email or drop your resume' by our shop at 2707 Spruce St.


----------

